# Best Key Words



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in the process of building a new website and was wondering what your best performing key words are.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Painter


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Ace Painting said:


> I'm in the process of building a new website and was wondering what your best performing key words are.


 Ace is the place!:blink:


----------



## ContractorMike (Nov 9, 2012)

i would say that unless you are a national company you should stick with more specific keyword phrase; i.e. "city + service" "los angeles painter"

__________
Contractor Marketing - Websites & SEO For Contractors By Contractors - www.contractorswebsitepros.com


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

Great, thanks guys.


----------



## dabzo (Sep 27, 2012)

That's going to depend on where you're located... people will often search a keyphrase, such-as: painter New York... so they include the location, 

there could be a million painter New Yorks... but only half a million painting-co New Yorks 

Search google, and check out the number of search-results it finds... sometimes searches that return fewer results are awesome, because you can get high-rankings with no competition.

Some keywords/phrases are very competitive and will be hard to optimize for... 

In addition to optimizing pages for keywords, updating / adding to site-contents over a period of time helps rankings too, as google makes a time-line of your site.

Hope that helps.

Google webmaster tools / google analytics can be handy.


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

Consider subscribing to wordtracker for a few months. its one of the best tools on the market, and will show you your competition and give you an idea of what to rank for.


----------

